# Spam user 266bajigur



## wade (Sep 18, 2014)

Any chance we can get the user 266bajigur  blocked from posting as all they are posting is spam. example below...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/169770/k-tchens-sale-birmingham#post_1238429

Sorry for the general post but I could not find a "report abuse" link.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 18, 2014)

Done. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

